# My hearse needs a name!



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Widows Revenge?
Dark Rider?
Eternal "put something here"

I don't think I'm even close to what you're looking for


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

How about ....
Widow Maker
Death Chariot


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Widow Maker is pretty cool!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

ooohhhh, I am soooo jealous. Nice, very nice.
How about The Grey Ghost?


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's another one (my favorite) Azrael.

God made Azrael the angel responsible for separating the human soul from the body at the moment of death.


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

Cool names you two, thanks. 
I've been thinking about Anubis but I always hear, "Who's that?" hehe


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

brandywine1974 said:


> ooohhhh, I am soooo jealous. Nice, very nice.
> How about The Grey Ghost?


That's a good one but hopefully it'll be black before Halloween


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

Hauntiholik said:


> Here's another one (my favorite) Azrael.
> 
> God made Azrael the angel responsible for separating the human soul from the body at the moment of death.


Ooo, I like that one too!

I'm glad I decided to ask you guys and gals, you're coming up with some great names!


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 30, 2004)

*Angus*

Angus. as in Angus Scrimm. the man who played the Tall Man in the PHANTASM films. an evil undertaker.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

I like Anubis too! You'll know when you find just the right name. It just fits.
hehehe what do I know?? My car's name is BloTorch. LOL!

If Anubis doesn't work, what about Osiris?


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

Bram Bones said:


> Angus. as in Angus Scrimm. the man who played the Tall Man in the PHANTASM films. an evil undertaker.


I mentioned Angus to my son and he just glared at me. He thought I was talking about Angus Young, lol.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Angus Scrimm....that is one scarey dude.
Angus Young ROCKS! 
How about The Creeper? Than you can put a kick butt engine in it and fake everyone out.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 30, 2004)

How about Mortimer?


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

The Bagg'in Wagon
Pale Horse
Nigh Roller
Horizontal Hitcher
The Coming Plague
Death-bolt
Rolling Murder
Cadilac Attack
Stiff Competition
Dead Wait

Thats all the brainstorming i got right now.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I painted :"It Only Hearse When I Laugh." On my 57 Caddy hearse.
Spring must be here! The second crop of bird-poop is festering on the hood, I washed off the first crap, er, crop, yesterday.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

"Cardiac Cadillac"
"Cardiac Cadillac Attack!"
"Cardiac Cadillac looking for a snack!
Cardiac Cadillac-room to let in the back.
"Fade To black"


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Creaper Keaper....check sp, but sounds good


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Mortis Operandi
Meat Wagon
Cleaver
Dead Bed
People Mover, with the word "Dead" hand written at an angle above and to the left of the word People
Stiff Skiff
Box Car Bucky (or Bobby, Betty, Becky, Brian, Billy, etc.}
Morty
Grim
RIP
Stone Cold
Taken for Granite
Tombsday's Child
Hisn Hearse
"You plug 'em, We tug 'em"

Sign shops have a material called Etchlight or Etchlite, there are some others. This material is a vinyl that can be cut on a plotter, when it is applied to glass, it makes the glass look like it has been etched. It is a WHOLE lot cheaper than having the glass etched, and if you decide to change the name or graphics, then you can peel them off. You can do all kinds of graphic ornaments with it, flowers, Victorian borders, bones, skulls, you name it. A long as it can be done as a black and white vector image.
Hint, apply them to the INSIDE of the glass, it keeps people from picking at them, and trying to peel them off for you.


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

LMAO Some really cool names folks. The only thing I came up with really isn't a guy's name,
"dead waggon"


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey!
Where are you finding these awesome vehicles?? I need one!


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

Wow you guys, great names! I knew I came to the right place 

FontGeek, that vinyl stuff sounds great...thanks for the tip!

Empress, do a search on ebay motors, they always have a few. You can also check the classified section of Grim Rides and Hearseclub.com
Also check FuneralNet

Good luck!


----------



## frightful1 (Mar 24, 2006)

How about Lucifer's Lorry.

Lorry is britsh for truck....


----------



## greasemonkey (Sep 15, 2005)

heaven or hell express
black death
slow death
the last ride
cursed

I also like STIFF COMPETITION.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

How about 

Thunder Road
Axial Rose
Unearthly descent
Maximum overbite or overdrive
Transsyllabus
Unorthodox jaunt
Beep Beep
Heretic
PugaBoo
Destination Unknown - Short for Dustin
Quarter Flash Dash
Malevolent Drudge
Vile Excursion
Widow's Peak or Widow's Turn
vicious kanid
Rolscanhardly - Do you get it?
carmageddon


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Cool wheels! How about: Hell Ride(r), Dead Man Truckin', Bone Roller or Carpe Corpus(sp?).


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

How about Corpse Transport or Cadaver Coach? You all did a great job of picking names, I don't think there are any left!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

AliveNBuried said:


> The Bagg'in Wagon


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I really like this one!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks for that info, Black Widow!


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

SSWWWEEEETTTTT!!!!!!

I am green with envy!

How about

"Your last ride" 
"The last mile"
"Widow's Wheels"
"Slick Black Cadaver-llac"
Or the "Macarbre Mobile" in tribute to Elvira. /love


Thats all I got for now.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

Samael is the angel of death i think...


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Samael is the Angel of Death sent by God to separate the soul of Moses from his body at his death. Azrael is another aspect of Samael.
I think they really are the same.


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

Bruce (Campbell)
Leonard (Pickel)
larry


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

blackwidow said:


> I need to come up with a cool (male) name for my '72 Cadillac hearse. It just looks more like a "he" than a "she"
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Here's a pic of my handsome fella



How about Little Mookie. 

Or Big Daddy Cool


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, if you can't find something you really like, you could at least go around singing 'A Hearse With No Name'...?

(ducking now~!)


Mike C.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Mike C said:


> Well, if you can't find something you really like, you could at least go around singing 'A Hearse With No Name'...?
> 
> (ducking now~!)
> 
> ...


hehehehe. That was really bad, but kinda funny. We had a white one in town that had "I ain't got no body" spray painted on it. Made me laugh everytime I seen it in the junk yard.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Aww, it won't have a name, but -will- have a theme song!!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Stiffy!
Lord Carrimiov!


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

I have a 67 Caddilac hearse. And I have the same name problem. I just don't know weather or not it's a male or a female! Hearses don't grow a beard, or have boobs (I apologise if I affended any of the ladys). So it's hard to figure out what sex they are I was thinking about something simple like George. But I would hate to affend her


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

How 'bout "Christine"?


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

LOL, a hearse with no name...now I can't get that song out of my head!

Great names you guys/gals, it's gonna be hard to pick a favorite.

Spooky Chuck, you should post some pics of your car...I'd love to see it!


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 6, 2006)

Death on Wheels


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

you are sooooo lucky i wish i had one
is it going to run


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2006)

"Riggor Mortis"
"last Rights"
Awesome hearse BTW!
My wife forbids me to get one!
Congrats!


----------

